# Describe your ideal girl/guy



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't know.. I don't have an ideal. 

But sense of humour... wow, that -is- a must. I think that is, nine times out of ten, what attracts me to people in the first place. I think a persons sense of humour says a lot about them.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

perennialurker said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the OP asked us to describe your ideal girl/guy. I stated what I honestly find attractive; I have no idea why I like this nor do I say that everyone else should feel this way. I personally have no idea why someone would be attracted to someone of the same sex, but I do not condemn such people for THEIR OWN feelings.
> 
> I also agree with the sentiment that this "ideal girl" is continually evolving as I become attracted to real people.


Just giving my opinion. I personally think that anyone looking for someone obedient is probably either a control freak, abusive and/or one of those people that lock people up in their basement for twenty years. It just sounds like you want a slave or a pet rather than a partner. If by obedient you meant that they wouldn't cheat on you, then perhaps it's the wrong word to use.


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Yeah dude. Why did you have to go and throw "quiet" in there? Pfft. It's okay I'm not hurt. :crying: *makes sure not to cry loudly*
> 
> Maybe you could just get ear plugs? You know, in case you ever find yourself with a loquacious vixen? She won't ever have to know. And that way you'd still be satisfied. Just be sure to nod every once in awhile and say "mhmm" and "really?".


Loquacios vixen huh?, I remember telling her a remote with a mute would be handy following a bout of subjective explosive emotionalism which detailed keeping me in a cupboard only to appear in the event of something needing repair, less a fingernail became compromised. The relationship lasted about 10mins longer.

loquacious, Yes

Vixen, Yes

Narcisstic, Histrionic, YES ( well, maybe)

Then she wanted back:crazy:

Strong, determined, quiet, Vixen with an air of mystery. Please


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

addendum to previous list.

First and foremost

Patient


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Just giving my opinion. I personally think that anyone looking for someone obedient is probably either a control freak, abusive and/or one of those people that lock people up in their basement for twenty years. It just sounds like you want a slave or a pet rather than a partner. If by obedient you meant that they wouldn't cheat on you, then perhaps it's the wrong word to use.


I can understand how you could see it that way. I thought of using the word loyal, but realized that I really did mean obedient. I am not a control freak in the sense of micromanaging other people's every actions or beliefs; quite the contrary I am quite tolerant of other people as long as they don't impede on my goals. That said, among famliy and friends, I have become accustomed to being "the decider" this may be more a function of my being raised in a family of chronically indecisive P's, but I am generally a strong willed person. I respect, admire, and am friends with many people including women who are very domineering themselves, however I realize that in such a relationship we would probably kill one another. In every relationship, not just among control freaks and pushovers, there is one who is dominant and one who is submissive. Perhaps the best way to put it, is that in such a relationship, I would need to be the dominant one, thus requiring a submissive wife. All of the other traits of being intellectually formidable and morally principled would aslo be required.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


>


Every woman loves a flexible man XD

Vice versa as well


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

OctoberSkye said:


> Heterochromia and 20/40 vision.


Uhhh, I was more than a little alarmed when I read this because I actually have heterochromia _and_ approximately 20/40 vision... hahaha thank god it wasn't actually on anyone's list, I would have just silently sneaked away...


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

*whisper* Johnny Depp... *cough cough* What?


----------



## Shield of Light (Aug 28, 2010)

A girl with nice, black hair, and with a voice as calm as the waves on a beach. She can also be gentle, yet inspire me when I'm down and give me a purpose to do it.

*Breathes in and out slowly*......sigh...roud:


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't actually have a list, but for the sake of posting will make one up. Ummmm...

Personality:
-NF's, I love them. I don't think I've ever been attracted to someone that wasn't an NF. :blushed:
-Feminine. I don't care whether they're a man, woman, both, or neither but I love feminine personalities.
-Independent. I need someone that may not be introverted but understands the need for space and independent activities
-Honest. I can't be with someone who isn't open with me. I'm a very honest person and it hurts me a lot when I feel someone is keeping things from me
-Playful. I'm not a very serious person. Matching me up with someone serious is bound to get me in trouble. :tongue:
-Atheist. I've been very, very burned by religious people and while I recognize not all of them would burn me like that, I'm not ready to be comfortable with someone who is religious.
-Creative. Everyone I've been attracted to has been a writer. I don't know if I just have a thing for writers exclusively but I love that creative spirit.
-Feminist.
-Sweet. Doesn't have to be sugary sweet all the time but a sweet or caring personality makes me melt.
I've probably forgot some things, but what I've put up is all pretty basic...

Physically:
-Tall. About 5'9 or above. I love tall people. They compliment my shortness well. x]
-High cheekbones
-Androgynous face shape
-Thin body type

Everything else just kind of depends. I love long dark hair on some people, short blond hair on others, teal crazy styled hair on some other others, so yeah. :mellow: Not easy to specify beyond tall, thin, and androgynous.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> -Tall. About 5'9 or above. I love tall people. They compliment my shortness well.


Seems that a lot of women prefer much taller men. But I kind of doubt that it actually compliments them. Maybe it makes a shorter women feel good about having a trophy man.
The average height for men in the U.S. is 5'9" and the average height for women in the U.S. is 5'4" a *5 inch difference.* So it seems that nature teaches us that regardless of your height, a 5 inch difference is just about right.
I've always thought that a really tall man and a rather short woman look kind of Mutt and Jeff.

Personally I'm not very tall to begin with and I've experienced even shorter women. In some instances I was 8 or 9 inches taller than them. Eventually I learned that I didn't like it simply because of ergonomics. We just didn't fit well together physically speaking. We didn't have the same stride when walking or when holding hands, or in any type of physical recreation activity. In bed it was sometimes a bit difficult too, we didn't always align or fit together quite right.
It's kind of been my experience that smaller women usually aren't able to fully "take" a bigger man all the way either. But I can kind of pre-determine that by the length of a woman's waist/torso.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

http://personalitycafe.com/members/nomenclature.html

She's right there.^


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

AEIOU said:


> Seems that a lot of women prefer much taller men. But I kind of doubt that it actually compliments them. Maybe it makes a shorter women feel good about having a trophy man.
> The average height for men in the U.S. is 5'9" and the average height for women in the U.S. is 5'4" a *5 inch difference.* So it seems that nature teaches us that regardless of your height, a 5 inch difference is just about right.
> I've always thought that a really tall man and a rather short woman look kind of Mutt and Jeff.
> 
> ...


It can be a bit awkward, especially as I'm 4'6. I wouldn't decide to not date someone because they're short but aesthetically speaking, I prefer longer bodies, especially on women. Tall women get a lot of bonus points in my book. Tall men are okay but I don't prefer them much over short men or average sized men. This is the ideal I'm talking about though, not the general preference. Height doesn't play much of a role in who I'm generally attracted to.


----------



## OrangeCounty (Jul 30, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> If I sleep with him one night and he makes breakfast in the morning and cleans my toilet bowl, then he's a keeper :wink:


YES. I totally agree with this. :laughing:


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> I'm 4'6.


I bet you're a cute little chic.

I'm 5' 7and 3/4"


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

AEIOU said:


> I bet you're a cute little chic.
> 
> I'm 5' 7and 3/4"


I'm disgustingly adorable. :tongue:


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> I'm disgustingly adorable. :tongue:


I love you. :wink:


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

AEIOU said:


> I love you. :wink:


I love you too. :wink:


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

OctoberSkye said:


> Heterochromia


I just learned a new word, something new.
However don't you think that it might be representative of chromosomal or congenital deformity? I mean, even though it looks cool, the person might not have the healthiest of genes.


----------



## Sourglass (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd love a guy who is smart, compassionate, passionate about his work, loves animals, has a sense of humor, appreciates art and literature, likes to have fun, an independent thinker, responsible, loving, and open minded. Pretty much the guy I'm dating now except that he would actually want to be in a relationship with me... :dry:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sourglass said:


> I'd love a guy who is smart, compassionate, passionate about his work, loves animals, has a sense of humor, appreciates art and literature, likes to have fun, an independent thinker, responsible, loving, and open minded. Pretty much the guy I'm dating now except that he would actually want to be in a relationship with me... :dry:


How come you're dating him even though he doesn't want to be in a relationship with you? Even if he is your ideal partner, you shouldn't have to settle for someone who doesn't want a relationship with you.


----------



## Sourglass (Oct 6, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> How come you're dating him even though he doesn't want to be in a relationship with you? Even if he is your ideal partner, you shouldn't have to settle for someone who doesn't want a relationship with you.


He loves and wants to be with me but he isn't ready to be in a relationship. That's why we are just dating right now. But he's trying to put himself in the mindset to be in a relationship because he doesn't want to lose me... blah blah blah.. :frustrating:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sourglass said:


> He loves and wants to be with me but he isn't ready to be in a relationship. That's why we are just dating right now. But he's trying to put himself in the mindset to be in a relationship because he doesn't want to lose me... blah blah blah.. :frustrating:


Well, I hope he can get into the mindset he needs.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm my ideal girl, anything else is just an addition. :wink:


----------



## Sourglass (Oct 6, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Well, I hope he can get into the mindset he needs.


Yeah I hope so too. He's been hell to deal with in the process of it all.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I like really tall (6' and over...heheh) and nerdy guys. For the most part, extroverts need not apply. *shrug*


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

agokcen said:


> I like really tall (6' and over...heheh) and nerdy guys. For the most part, extroverts need not apply. *shrug*


Fine! I am so not applying! :tongue:


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Me neither, I'm 5'10.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> Me neither, I'm 5'10.


The best part is that I'm 5'1". :laughing:


----------



## Anakin (Sep 21, 2010)

agokcen said:


> I like really tall (6' and over...heheh) and nerdy guys. For the most part, extroverts need not apply. *shrug*


i am SOOOOO offended:angry:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Anakin said:


> i am SOOOOO offended:angry:


Problem? :happy:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm 5'11.5'', looks like I'm throwing out my application too.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

> I like really tall (6' and over...heheh) and nerdy guys. For the most part, extroverts need not apply. *shrug*





agokcen said:


> The best part is that I'm 5'1". :laughing:


Oh, I see... you're one of those people who give short girls a bad reputation for stealing all the tall guys from the normal-sized girls :tongue:

I'm also a little nugget but I don't like having to look to the heavens to converse with my dude.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks a bit like a witch and her normal expression is looking like she is about to burst into tears. Not sure why I find that combo so attractive but I do


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I think I already found him....


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

agokcen said:


> I like really tall (6' and over...heheh) and nerdy guys. For the most part, extroverts need not apply. *shrug*


Sounds like me. Just saying.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

bionic said:


> I think I already found her....


Fixed.........


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> Looks a bit like a witch and her normal expression is looking like she is about to burst into tears. Not sure why I find that combo so attractive but I do


Like Ricci?


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> Like Ricci?


Close but no cigar....


Apnea from Lithium Picnic.


----------

